# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  Offline версия форума

## A

Обращаюсь к администратору с просьбой выложить где-то в архиве Offline версию форума и обновлять её раз в месяц, 3 месяца... как удобней.
т.к. если качать самостоятельно-один раздел не скопируется.
Не везде и не всегда  есть интернет. На форуме много интересного, но чтобы прочитать всё надо много времени.
Ещё по неизвестной мне причине подобные форумы иногда пропадают...


В целях безопастности ссылку и пароль на архив  разослать  по ЛС.

----------


## riogo

орхив нужен ибо на форум приходят иной раз народ не с толь серьёзнами проблемами и прочитав старые посты данный человек мжет передумать и тем саммым его можно спости

----------


## fallen_angel

В архиве форума в mysql таблицах будут храниться хэши паролей пользователей, IP пользователей. Надоест все это выдирать, а такое распространять в массы не надо.

----------


## NoNaMe

В IPB можно сделать текстовую версию форума без ip и хешей, а в phpbb2(этот форум) я про такое не слышал.
Можно конечно извратиться в WebCopier или TeleportPro...хе...идея...попробую ща извратиться, посмотрим че получиться.

_Добавлено:_
Всё копируется отлично, только вот как провести http-аутентификацию непонятно(вставка имени, пароля в этих прогах видимо не для метода post), доступ к способам закрыт.
Подменить кукисы маловероятно, эти проги нигде их не сохраняют, а держат в памяти, получая их заново при каждом коннекте.

----------


## A

"только вот как провести html-аутентификацию непонятно(вставка имени, пароля в этих прогах видимо не для метода post), доступ к способам закрыт."

=

"т.к. если качать самостоятельно-один раздел не скопируется."


По этой причине и была создана тема

----------


## NoNaMe

Проблема решена.

Качаем WebZIP 7.0 Это оффлайн-браузер.
http://soft.softodrom.ru/ap/p852.shtml

Запускаем его, вводим http://www.suicide-forum.com/ в адресной строке, логинимся.

Дальше File->New Project.
В появившемся окне выбираем URL Filters-> Exclude Filters.
Справа вбиваем следующие строки, нажимая "Add":
"viewprofile" или "profile.php" - это чтоб не пришлось сохранять 1500 страниц профилей.
"login.php" - чтоб прога не зашла по ссылке "Выход [Ваш ник]", ато закроется доступ к способам.
Дальше Project->Download->Resume.
По умолчанию сайт сохраняется в папке "Мои документы/My WebZIP Sites".

----------


## A

Спасибо

----------


## Психиатр

Не могу скачать сайт, так, чтобы скачивалось как будто я под профилем! Помогите. Если у кого есть ПОЛНАЯ версия форума, поделитесь плиз, а то уже не соображаю...  :Frown:

----------


## Психиатр

Не уж-то ни у кого нет offline версии форума?

----------

